# Fuel treatment



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Most fishermen are really busy people when they are off the water. Wether it be school, work, of family related.. We may not be able to fish every week and leave our boats collecting cob webs from those annoying little spiders that crawl in and out of everywhere for about a month or so. Some say that gas breaks down after about 2 weeks of non- use.. Right? In this case, When you take your boat out again, Your going to run bad gas through your engine and gum it up which robs you of performance on the water. Nobody ever likes to hear their motor sputter and fart because of the owners neglect to add a few ounces of fuel system stabilizer to each tank of gas.. RIGHT??? I'm a StaBil User...

So guys, Which fuel treatment doyou use and how often do you add it to your motor. Whats the best fuel treatment on the market? After all, You want whats best for engine as an insurance policy when your 40 miles off shore trolling or cruising the choppy waters of Pensacola Bay..! StaBil?? Startron? SeaFoam? Quicksilver? Who takes the cake?


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Unless I let anything sit for 6 months or more, nothing. Fuel doesn't break down that fast and you only get the "gum up" on 2 stroke motors. Use a high octane booster with high octane gas if you have a 2 stroke that's sat for 6 months or more. It'll cut the gum.



If you are running a 4 stroke the "varnish" can be cleared up the same way but one tank won't generally do it as varnish is a bit more stubborn. Run 2 or 3 tanks through your system.



If you are running so rough that you actually notice bad gas, you've sat more than 6 months and need to have the system serviced professionally unless you know how to clean the float bowls out.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

I gotcha.. I have an 1986 2 stroke 60hp Evinrude and i had a complete over haul last year on it. I used one of my 6 gallon gas/ oil mix tanks stored from october toapril and it seemed to run a little sour.. I never added any treatment. My new tank of gasran just fine!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a stabilt user for when it comes to just storing gas over a period of time...but every couple months I ALWAYS add a little seafoam to my gas. This stuff is awesome! I have a lawn business and after running some seafoam through my engines they all crank easier and seem to perform better. I would recommend it to anyone and everyone.


----------

